# travel is down



## Jimster (Mar 3, 2009)

Apparently travel to Europe is down.  United has lowered its ff mile requirement to Europe to 40k for this spring and this section of the bbs is about as "dead" as I have seen it.  I know I canceled a trip to Sweden this summer myself- not because of the economy but because of a lack of time.  How many others have reduced your European travel this year?


----------



## geekette (Mar 3, 2009)

Actually, I'm going.  Never been (I don't count the Gatwick stop on the way to Tenerife, which I also don't count as Europe).  Found something I couldn't pass up.  

Thanks to your tip, I searched and found $200/pp drop.  Now it's starting to creep down to where I want it to be!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 4, 2009)

Curious that DL has just raised its lower milage requirement for award tix across the pond to 60K and this even applies in low season. Also, with the new 3 tier award chart, it is harder and harder to find tickets at 60K, as they are often higher. For anyone still using DL, UA has also changed its policies and will now comp elite status from DL or NW.  CO and Alaskan also comp elite status from DL and NW.

Interestingly, most of the intra-Europe flights I have been on recently have been packed.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 4, 2009)

*Delta FF*

The Delta ff program is almost a joke now.  Their three tier system makes it difficult, their mileage requirements are too high and their customer service leaves much to be desired.


----------



## mav (Mar 6, 2009)

We are still going.. leaving mid June for Prague,Germany and Austria and will be there 7 weeks. In the fall we are heading back to Italy, and Portugal for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 6, 2009)

Just spent a few days in Sicily on the way back from the states.  My Windjet flight from Rome to Palermo was nearly full, and there were more tourists walking around Palermo than I expected to see off season.  My TATL flight on NW was also about 80% full, although my AMS to FCO (Rome) flight on KLM was only a bit over half full.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 7, 2009)

Flying on AerLingus to London and home from Glasgow in July.  Return flight is already fully booked.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2009)

With the exchange rate, the actual cost of an American traveling in Great Britain has not been lower for over 5 years, so at least that part of Europe is a bargain for us for now. We'll be going, but don't have anything on the books yet.

Jim Ricks


----------

